# More pictures!



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

Silent Bob trying to get a yogie









Gwendolyn, eating a yogie









Sweetness









Sweetness eating a carrot









Trying to get out of the cage (pre-litter training)



No new pictures of Jay... but she's my avatar, so it's all good!


----------



## magster321 (Dec 4, 2007)

they are absolutely gorgeous!!! i love them!


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

love the first pic


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

Awe they are so cute!


----------



## SammyNova (Aug 26, 2007)

Cute! ^_^


----------



## moomoo (Oct 19, 2007)

i really need to get me a Grey one. i think theyre one of the prettiest colors available


----------



## simbakitten (Oct 10, 2007)

thnx!great pics!


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

moomoo said:


> i really need to get me a Grey one. i think theyre one of the prettiest colors available


She's actually a blue hooded- but I agree... blue is one of the nicest colors out there for sure!


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

blue is often called grey by a lot of people. my mom still describes bribery, my blue, as a grey and she breeds dogs, one of which has the same "greyness" as bribery and she calls him blue... sometimes people are weird... 

but, i concur with those before me, beautiful rats


----------

